# Parken am Brenner



## Florian (25. Juli 2004)

Unsere Diesjährige Transalp soll am Brenner starten, entweder Vinaders - Flachjoch, oder Silbergasser, Sattelalm ..., je nachdem, wann wir Uhrzeitmäßig loskommen (keine Lust auf Schiebe/Tragepassagen, wenn wir eh wegen der Anreise erst mittags starten können).
Wo in der Gegend kann man denn sein Auto gut und sicher Parken, bis nach der Transalp?
Ideal wäre auch ein Ort, der vom Zug aus auf der Rückfahrt gut, leicht und schnell zu erreichen ist.
Danke
florian


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Juli 2004)

wir sind von steinach aus gestartet und haben dort unseren bus stehen lassen. bis vinaders ist es von dort nicht weit und es gibt einen weg abseits der alten brennerstarße (wenn auch asphalt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (26. Juli 2004)

Wir haben das Auto 2002 in Matrei stehen lassen. In der Ortsmitte ist ein Parkaus, daneben geht eine Straße zum Sportplatz mit Parkplatz, der auch von der Post genutzt wird. Auto ist eine Woche dort gestanden, ohne Probleme...


----------



## tirolbike (27. Juli 2004)

Gleich hinter dem Brennerpass rechts der Strasse ist ein riesiger Platz ,allerdings am 5. und 20. jeden Monats kann man nicht parken, da hier jeweils der Brennermarkt stattfindet.(Beim Gasthaus nachfragen )
oder Nähe Silbergasser gleich hinter der Bahnunterführung rechts
oder direkt am Beginn der Auffahrt zur Grenzkammstr- Nähe Sibergasser.
Alle Plätze sind vom Bahnhof Brenner aus in wenigen Minuten erreichbar.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. Juli 2004)

hi,

wir haben vom 15.07. - 26.07. diesen jahres in gries geparkt, direkt vor der gendarmerie (am abzweig nach vinaders). feine sache und kostenlos.

heim per zug von rovereto zum brenner, dann in wenigen minuten runter nach gries gerollt. sind etwa 200 hm bergab, beim start halt entsprechend bergauf, aber kein problem.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Samoth (29. Juli 2022)

Ja, ich weiß... ein saualter Beitrag, aber warum nicht hier fragen: Weiß jemand, ob ich am Brenner für einige Tage mein Auto stehen lassen kann? Darf auch was kosten. Würde dann gerne von dort mit dem Bike weiter zum Gardasee.


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2022)

Meines Wissens nach kannst am Sportplatz (Ortsausfahrt Südende) parken, allerdings findet da alle 2 Wochen Markt statt, damit solltest ggf. nicht kollidieren.....


Samoth schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß... ein saualter Beitrag, aber warum nicht hier fragen: Weiß jemand, ob ich am Brenner für einige Tage mein Auto stehen lassen kann? Darf auch was kosten. Würde dann gerne von dort mit dem Bike weiter zum Gardasee.


----------



## Coogh (29. Juli 2022)

Innsbruck, Bahnhof, S-Bahn zum Brenner rauf?


----------



## Samoth (29. Juli 2022)

Das... wäre auch möglich, hast recht. Manchmal ist über den Tellerrand denken eine gute Sache  Wohnst du in Innsbruck? Da fährt eine S-Bahn rauf? Wir sind vor einigen Wochen mit dem Rad von München nach Venedig geradelt und auch den Brenner rauf. Keine Idee, wo die S-Bahn da fährt %-)


----------



## Coogh (29. Juli 2022)

Parkhaus Innsbruck | Parkgarage im Zentrum | Tiefgarage Bahnhof
					

Willkommen in der DER Parkgarage im Herzen Innsbrucks! Unser Parkhaus bietet Ihnen überwachte Frauenparkplätze, Ladestationen für Ihr Elektro-Auto und das exklusive Kiss&Ride Service.




					www.parkgarage-innsbruck.at
				









						ÖBB
					






					fahrplan.oebb.at
				




Der ÖBB hat übrigens auch eine prima App, ähnlich dem DB Navigator.

Ich wohne nicht in Innsbruck, bin aber schon ein paarmal mit dem Zug aus Italien-Brenner-Innsbruck mit dem Rad nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## soundfreak (29. Juli 2022)

@Samoth In gossensass(italien) parken - ist das schon zu weit südlich?  Dort gäbe es direkt beim bahnhof oder im ort parkplätze - ob auch länger stehen lassen möglich ist, weiß ich nun aber nicht. Letzte jahre war das parken untertags auf alle fälle gratis.

Evt. auch bei nem Gasthof (z.bsp. Silbergasser) anfragen, ob man gegen ein paar euros das auto einige tage abstellen darf ...  🙃😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2022)

Direkt am Brenner ist schon ein Parkplatz. Link zu Google Maps
Bin da mal (2016) für einen Tag gestanden. Das wr kein Problem. Für mehrere Tage weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## bikeseppl (4. August 2022)

Hallo , du kannst direkt am Brenner parken. Nach dem Outletcenter ist rechts eine kleine Kapelle, hier rechts abbiegen und du hast einen großen Parkplatz für dich alleine. Habe da schon geparkt, einmal sogar vergessen abzuschließen, alles nach einer Woche noch da. Servus Reiner


----------



## der_schwabe (4. August 2022)

Im Parkhaus des Brenner-Outlet sollte es doch auch möglich sein - zumindest bei meinen letzten Fahrten nach Bella Italia standen da Autos drin, die augenscheinlich schon länger standen - eingestaubt...

Ob es aktuell noch geduldet wird - vorallem auch Hauptreisezeit - weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Samoth (7. August 2022)

Danke an Alle!  Die Tipps merke ich mir. Habe mich entschlossen (u. a. Wettervorhersage) mit dem Auto zum Lago durchzufahren und dort einige Touren zu drehen. Die Anreise per Bike hebe ich mir dann hoffentlich fürs nächste Jahr auf.


----------

